# Where to get 35mm film developed?



## rexbobcat

I just bought a Canon film camera for $10 at a garage sale, and I'm just curious where I can get the film developed, and preferrably scanned onto a disk. 

Walmart's website says that they can develop film and scan it onto a disk at a resolution of something like 1000x1600. That's like 1.5 megapixels....

Are there any services that scan at a higher resolution....


----------



## Arpeggio9

All these "one-hour" places like walmart, cvs or wallgreens scan at that similar resolution. One frame/file comes out to around 1 mb. Some do better job than others... Pro labs tend to have a lot higher resolution scanners and are more expensive to process/scan. 

35mm film frame itself contains a lot of information. Some say up to 30 or even 50 MP... 1.5 MP 35mm film scan is almost similar to , let's say 20 MP full frame digital camera file re-sized down to 1.5 MP file (if that makes any sense). You can't do a lot with it in post processing or make a very large print, but the photo is there to a pretty decent extent. Better scanner with a higher resolution will always produce better results, but a 1.5 MP file isn't really that bad depending on what you wanna do with it. Film scan usually doesn't require a whole lot of post processing if the exposure is good to begin with.


----------



## gsgary

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I just bought a Canon film camera for $10 at a garage sale, and I'm just curious where I can get the film developed, and preferrably scanned onto a disk.
> 
> Walmart's website says that they can develop film and scan it onto a disk at a resolution of something like 1000x1600. That's like 1.5 megapixels....
> 
> Are there any services that scan at a higher resolution....



At home it is not too hard


----------



## Atari1977

Scanning is time consuming and thus expensive at good labs. As for processing, it depends what film you want to shoot. Look for a pro lab in your town, if you can't find one, you might be better off developing your own film or sending it off to a lab by mail. Again this depends what you want to do shoot.


----------



## gsgary

Shot at 10am developed and scanned by 12 noon, this is film (Tri-x) that expired 26 years ago
All you need is changing bag, developing tank, thermometer, measuring tubes, jugs, chemicals, timer


----------



## rexbobcat

gsgary said:
			
		

> At home it is not too hard



I could do that but these aren't photos that I want to practice on. I don't want to screw then up from lack of skill and knowledge.


----------



## JAC526

If you want professional results send them to a pro lab.  I got some stuff done at the one hour place down the street and the results are very inconsistent.


----------



## 3bayjunkie

I go to a place locally. If you have a yellow pages app for your phone just search for film or camera. The place i go to also sells and rents camera equipment. And scans film for $2 a frame. I bought a film scanner for 85 on amazon though. 4800dpi and it is an Epson v300


----------



## usayit

Learn to process B&W.... its not hard and not that expensive.   

Scanner can do the rest.   I like my Epson V700 but I hear the lower end models are pretty good too... V500 and V600.   Negative scanners may be a bit expensive still.


----------



## 3bayjunkie

usayit said:
			
		

> Learn to process B&W.... its not hard and not that expensive.
> 
> Scanner can do the rest.   I like my Epson V700 but I hear the lower end models are pretty good too... V500 and V600.   Negative scanners may be a bit expensive still.



Ditto! I just started developing bw and it isnt that difficult.


----------



## JerrfyLube

Before I started doing my own darkroom processing/printing, I used Richard Photolab in Hollywood.  They aren't cheap but they are one of the better pro labs in the business.  

They do have a mail in service if you aren't local and the return times are very quick.

Welcome to Richard Photo Lab

I'll echo everyones advice to learn to process your own B&W at home if you plan on shooting a good bit of film.  It's incredibly easy and the investment is minimal.


----------



## djacobox372

Arpeggio9 said:


> 35mm film frame itself contains a lot of information. Some say up to 30 or even 50 MP..



Some may say 30-50mp but they're misleading.  Film is analog, grains overlap which can locally increase resolution so it's best to describe it as what resolution captures what percentage of data, and 12mp will capture at least 95% of what 100 iso film is capable off. 50mp may capture 99.9% of the data, but it's not a 50mp image by any means. 

There are some very fine grain films that may achieve 16+ mp like quality in small format, but they are not main-stream films.


----------



## bhop

gsgary said:


> At home it is not too hard



That's what I do.  b&w and color.  Color is just as easy as b&w, it just takes a little while longer to get the temperature correct.  It's not as forgiving as b&w if the temperature's off it'll affect the color cast some, but since you'll be scanning and can color correct easily, I don't see that as a big deal.  I do it in my kitchen sink.

edit:  Just noticed you don't want to practice on this roll.  You'll probably have to send it to a pro lab if you want bigger scans.  Or send it for development only and scan yourself on a newly purchased film scanner.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

If you're not going to do your film at home, than do yourself a favor and go to Richard Photo Lab. Is it expensive? Yes. But they do consistently phenomenal work. 

*DO NOT* go to WALMART, WALGREENS, or *ESPECIALLY* RITE AID. I used to fix their dry and wetlab equipment for a living.. Test strips, densitometers, regular maintenance, proper start-up and shut-down are completely above all those complete idiot's heads. Out of any of the cheap joints, the only one I would consider is Costco, but that's because they have enough volume to keep chemistry from going stale and they employ people to specifically be lab techs for each location.
_


I know how they DON'T take care of their equipment. Or how taking film to a glorified 7-Eleven is a retarded idea to begin with..regardless of how cheap it is.
_



For example...

I sent ONE roll over to Rite Aid and another to RPL for sh*ts and giggles about a month ago because nobody understands the consequences of going cheap...

This is Fuji 400H by the way..







YOU BE THE JUDGE....


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Oh man, this one was my favorite form that roll, isn't that just amazing! I'm saving almost $7/roll going to Rite Aid instead of Richard Photo Lab, and don't you think it looks just as good?!? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 3bayjunkie

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Oh man, this one was my favorite form that roll, isn't that just amazing! I'm saving almost $7/roll going to Rite Aid instead of Richard Photo Lab, and don't you think it looks just as good?!? LOLOLOLOL



I go to a local place called fairbanks fast foto. It is only $5 to develop a roll of color film. I develop b&w myself bc no one around here develops. My photos always come back looking great!


----------

